# Ground blind hunting for squirrels.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I know I got another thread going on about this somewhere, but I thought I would start a new one. 

This morning I tried out my ground blind for the first time while deer hunting. Black powder! 

Well I'm setting there all morning and not a deer ever came by, but by golly, you wouldn't believe the squirrels that was surrounding me! It reminded me of those old cowboy and indian fightin movies. Where the wagon train forms a circle and all the indians ride thier horses in a big circle around the wagons. 

Well that's about the way it was with the squirrels. Had I had the right weapon I might could have filled my daily limit real easy. If I'd had one of those Elmer Fudd scatter guns, I might could have killed in the neighborhood of 20 squirrels all at once. 

But after observing these squirrels all morning long, I kind of got some ideals to try out. Nearby my ground blind was a tree stump where someone had sawed off a tree at one time. The stump was still there and the squirrels was using it. They would find a nut and jump up on the stump and chew away. One jump off and another would soon be on it. 

So I got to wondering about setting up my blind to do a lot of squirrel hunting and always set up a wood block close by. On top of the blocks I could always pour some shelled corn, peanuts, hickory/pecan/walnuts, etc. to have handy for the squirrels to eat on. Also wondered what would happen if I took a jar of peanut butter and use a scrapper and spread peanut butter all over and around the stump. This should keep the squirrels attracted to this one area of the woods. 

This is just all thoughts going thru my head. Oh by the way, I took a short break about noon, went home to warm up and eat a bit of lunch. Then I took my new pellet rifle with me, along with my black powder, so I could shoot a few of those squirrels that I had been watching all morning. This monring some were within a couple of feet from my ground blind, but this evening I could see them scampering all across the forrest floor, but not a one even came within shooting distance. So I came home tonight with no squirrels, nor a deer. 

But I had lots of fun watching the squirrels all day long! It was a good day!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If you can sit still long enough, squirrels may think that you're just another stump. More than once I've had one jump onto my shoulder and scare the devil out of both of us. Was standing one time and a fox squirrel came right at me and tried to climb my leg. Squirrels have good vision but a bit short on brains at times.

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Any day hunting is a good day. Squirrels are like that around here, work one area in the morning and be working another area in the afternoon. a good 22 LR will normally do it's part in collecting a days limit. 
I saw pecans and walnuts shelled for $7.00 a pound yesterday. If I were going to bait them it would be ear corn.


 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok thinking all you are talking about would be Illegal here considering Baiting and another weapon for Squirrels.

Squirrels if you just set still will pay you no mind get out Feed and play.Same with Rabbits around a Brushy Ditch or Brush Pile.

big rockpile


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was wondering about the baiting. I didn't think that was legal either... even if it is legal, to me, that's so against the sport of hunting I could never do it... But it would be a completely different game for me if SHTF and there were no more stores and I was starving..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"Baiting" deer is legal in many states.
I don't see it as being any different than hunting over a bean or corn field, or under some Oak trees.

The main advantage is it gets them to a place where you have a CLEAR SHOT.

For squirrels, it's better to use corn still on the cob, or birds will eat most of it


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I got back in my blind again today and this time I took my daughters little .22 cricket. Smaller, lighter an easier to manuver around inside the little bitty blind I was in. Come about 10:45 I gave up on seeing anymore deer out of that blind, so I started shooting squirrels. I got two. Shot at four. !st one was just too far away. Hit the second one and the third one. Then I had something happen that I rarely have happen before. Hangfire! I shot at squirrel number four and the bullet didn't fire. I thought to myself "Did I not put another shell in the chamber". Just as I started to drop the gun but^ off my shoulder, it went off. Shot about 8 ft. over the squirrels head. But anyway by the time I shot at number four it was almost noon.

Yesterday there was squirrels everywhere. Today, there was only about a 5th of what I saw yesterday. And hardly any came up very close to me. Only 3 of the 4 that I shot at was close enough to hit. I guess the smart ones knew I had a weapon that could kill them. 



alleyyooper said:


> Any day hunting is a good day. Squirrels are like that around here, work one area in the morning and be working another area in the afternoon. a good 22 LR will normally do it's part in collecting a days limit.
> I saw pecans and walnuts shelled for $7.00 a pound yesterday. If I were going to bait them it would be ear corn.
> 
> 
> Al


You know I was surprized of how non scared the squirrels would be after I shot each time. Even tho I using shorts it still had a loud report. But in about 5 minutes after shooting, the squirrels would resume what they were doing. I believe I could have used long rifles. It seems as long as they don't see me walking and making noise, then everythings clear and lets get back to finding nuts. 

Oh by the way. I have pecan, walnut, and hickory trees around the outside edge of my yard, so if I can beat the squirrels, crows, and bluejays to them, I have free nuts to use. 



big rockpile said:


> Ok thinking all you are talking about would be Illegal here considering Baiting and another weapon for Squirrels.
> 
> Squirrels if you just set still will pay you no mind get out Feed and play.Same with Rabbits around a Brushy Ditch or Brush Pile.
> 
> big rockpile


Be honest with you, after observing the squirrels yesterday and today, I don't think a person really needs to bait for squirrels. Just hop in a blind and you could shoot all day. 



Bearfootfarm said:


> "Baiting" deer is legal in many states.
> I don't see it as being any different than hunting over a bean or corn field, or under some Oak trees.
> 
> The main advantage is it gets them to a place where you have a CLEAR SHOT.
> ...


What I was thinking was just to pour about a cupful after everytime I get thru hunting. It would be just something to get them to come and check the stump out to see if theres any freebies! But after the last two days of observation, I don't think I really need to do any baiting. I'm really thinking of setting up the blind in one area and hunt out of it for that day only and then hit another spot tomorrow or next weekend. I believe I could fill my freezer limit in no time. Which shouldn't be too hard to do since our limit is very small. 10 daily, 20 in possession at home. I'll have to eat more squirrel dinners so I can go squirrel hunting. 


Well I'm going to get a squirrel hunt lined up for my youngest daughters. I'll set the blind up and let them stay in it and shoot all the squirrels they think they can hit. Then we'll take a lunch break and cook up some ramen noodles which they just absolutely love to do outdoors. Then we'll finish the day shootin more squirrels. 

They love to squirrel hunt better then deer hunt cause they can move around more and usually get faster results. I think they'll enjoy this method. They can move around all they want inside the blind, and eat snacks and jerky. 

If I get hooked on ground blind hunting for squirrels, O' Spot, my rat terrior is going to feel deprived.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Squirrels, and most other animals, are not concerned about gunshots since there is nothing visible to associate the noise with. You can shoot one out of two and leave it. A few minutes later, the second one may hop right over the first with no concern. If there are enough around, you can shoot your limit without moving and then pick them up later. 

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hundreds of squirrel recipes on the internet.
Squirrel stew, squirrel pot pie, deep fried squirrel just to name a few.

Sounds like a good plan to get the daughter/s involved and having a good time.

 Al


----------

